# Intel(R) HD Graphics



## ABP

i have a toshiba satellite c650 laptop with these specs,
core i3 2.27ghz
3gb ddr3
320gb hdd and it has an built in display of Intel(R) HD Graphics.
now i need the graphics driver for windows xp 32 bit.
so please send me the link to download the driver.


----------



## JimE

All of the drivers should be available from the manufacturers website.


----------



## ABP

They are providing only for windows7 64bit version display driver.


----------



## makinu1der2

What is the complete model number? (example: C650-BT2N11)

Post the hardware id listed for the device (instructions below)



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> 
> In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID
> In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID



How to find drivers


----------



## ABP

It is an satellite c650 ,this is all info i got.(there is no information in the lap & manual.)

the device instance id is,
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_FDE21179&REV_02\3&11583659&0&10

and the hardware ids is,
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_FDE21179&REV_02
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&SUBSYS_FDE21179
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&CC_03000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0046&CC_0300.


----------



## makinu1der2

You can try the driver from the Intel website.

Intel HD graphics driver


----------

